# We Bought An Outback!



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

Today we bought our new Keystone Outback 21RS! Due to some other commitments we may not be able to pick it up for a couple of weeks, but we're sure looking forward to the first outing with it. We'll be towing with a 2006 Expedition 5.4L V8 and using an Equal-i-zer hitch. Since we've been in motorhomes for the last 3 or 4 years, this will be a new experience, and we think a very fun one.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Way to go Outback21. Welcome to the site.


----------



## glennbo (Jun 27, 2006)

outback21 said:


> Today we bought our new Keystone Outback 21RS! Due to some other commitments we may not be able to pick it up for a couple of weeks, but we're sure looking forward to the first outing with it. We'll be towing with a 2006 Mountaineer V8 and using an Equal-i-zer hitch. Since we've been in motorhomes for the last 3 or 4 years, this will be a new experience, and we think a very fun one.
> [snapback]129547[/snapback]​


Congratulations! I just picked my new 21RS up from the dealer this afternoon. Enjoy!


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

Congratulations and welcome to Outbackers!

Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats outback21 on the 21RS
The next couple of weeks will fly by
Then will be able to take the new toy out and enjoy it

Don


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome to the group, outback21, and congrats on your OUTBACK!! Where are you from? Look in the rally section, and join in the fun. We have rallies all over the country (think some even started in ALASKA!). Have fun!
Darlene action


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Congrats and Welcome!!


----------



## geodebro (May 26, 2006)

Congrats!!!









I have a 21RS too and absolutely love it.

welcome.

George


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

action Welcome Outback21 action

Congratulations on your new 21RS!
I know you'll enjoy it very much







We just love our Outback









Happy Camping and post often,
Dawn sunny


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, outback21!* action 
And congratulations on that new Outback!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Congrats on the new 21RS. You should really enjoy it. The next two weeks will go by fast if you spend it buying things you'll need for the new Outback.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Outback21,

Congrats on your new TT! You're gonna love your new Outback.









Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

& Enjoy,

Tami


----------



## raxtell (May 4, 2004)

Congrats.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds like a great combo of TV and Outback!

Welcome to the site. We're glad you found us.


----------



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

Just a little update - we're taking delivery on 7/28, it appears.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

WHOO HOO
















Hey Outback21, That's great news!!

Dawn sunny


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to the site and congratulations, we love our 21RS.
Wish we had the great door you have to access the bunk area. A real improvement over our 2003.
Ourbackgeorgia


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Congratulations on the new Outback!!!!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

outback21 said:


> Just a little update - we're taking delivery on 7/28, it appears.


Where did you buy from......Crowley, All Truck 'N RV or somewhere else?? Which end of our fair state do you live in???


----------

